# DHCP offers ip's but doesn't really give them out

## razrburn

I set up a dhcp server using dhcpd and dnsmasq but with both of the servers no computer i have gets an IP address,  when i watch the log on the DHCP server it says that it had a request for an ip then it offers it an ip address, but the client computer never gets it.  i have tried this on Linux, windows and mac computers none of them get the ip address offered it always self assigns itself the 169.254.0.0 network.  I can't figure anything out and I have been on google and the forums for hours on end.  thanks for any help offered.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, do you use Iptables ?

Can you double check the trafic with wireshark ?

----------

## razrburn

i don't use iptables

i will check it use with wire shark and see what i get.

----------

## d2_racing

Do you use any special config for your dhcp server or your dnsmasq ?

----------

## razrburn

my end goal is to make it a bootp server. but right now it's just the stuff i need to get a dhcp server working. i like to build stuff bit by bit to make sure it's working right before i have this huge config file and no idea where to start trouble shooting

----------

## razrburn

when i run wireshark i can see the stuff my log is telling me.  is gets the DHCP Discover, then it goes to DHCP Offer after that it's nothing it just keeps discovering and offering over and over.  the DHCP Offer it sends out is a broadcast.  which makes sense because it has to tell everyone there is a new DHCP reservaion taking place.

----------

## luispa

wireshark and put here just the related traffic, with that we'll be able to see where the problem is.

Luis

----------

